# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  للصبايا فقط (أسئلة لخطيبك)

## جسر الحياة

*

الى الصبايا في هذا المنتدى 

هل فكرت يوما ماذا ستفعلين في لقاء التعارف الذي سيكون بينك وبين خطيبك مستقبلا؟! هل وضعت في ذهنك مجموعة من الأسئلة التي ستسألينه إياها لتعرفي أهدافه، طموحه، الأشياء التي يحبها .. إلى آخره؟! اليك نماذج للأسئلة التي يجب على كل مخطوبين أن يجيب عنها في لقاء التعارف بينهما .. علما بأن لهذه التجربة نتائج إيجابية وناجحة في الزواج.
أسئلة الخطوبة العشرة للتعارف

1/ ما طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟

إن لكل إنسان أمنية في حياته يسعى لتحقيقها سواء في المجال الاجتماعي أو الأسري أو العلمي وغيره، ومن المهم في بداية التعارف بين الخاطب والمخطوبة أن تكون الرؤية المستقبلية للطرفين واضحة. وكلما كانت الرؤية واضحة قل الخلاف بينهما في المستقبل.

2/ ما تصورك لمفهوم الزواج؟

إن هذا السؤال من الأسئلة المهمة بين الطرفين، وذلك حتى يتعارف الطرفان على بعضهما أكثر، تقول إحدى المتزوجات: فوجئت عندما عرفت أن مفهوم الزواج عند زوجي هو مجرد تحقيق رغباته الجنسية فقط، وأما أنا فلا احترام لي ولا تقدير ولكن المسؤوليات ملقاة عليّ، ويقول الزوج: كم فوجئت عندما علمت أن مفهوم الزواج عند زوجتي أنه من أجل الأبناء وأنا معها في مشاكل دائمة وإلى الآن لم يرزقنا الله الولد.

فمعرفة مفهوم الزواج عند الطرفين والحوار حوله من الأمور التي تساعد على الاستقرار الأسري مستقبلاً.

3/ ما الصفات التي تحب أن تراها في شريك حياتك؟

جميل أن يتحدث الإنسان عن مشاعره وما يحب وما يكره، وأجمل من ذلك كله أن يكون مثل هذا الحوار قبل الزواج بين الخاطب والمخطوبة، حتى يستطيع كل طرف أن يحكم على الطرف الآخر إذا كان يناسبه من عدم، ونقصد بها المحبوبات والمكروهات إلى النفس من السلوك والأخلاقيات والأساليب والهوايات وغيرها.

4/ هل ترى من الضروري إنجاب الطفل في أول سنة من الزواج؟

لعل البعض يعتقد أن هذا السؤال غير مهم، ولكن كم من حالة تفكك وانفصال حصلت بين الأزواج بسبب هذا الموضوع وخصوصًا إذا بدأ أهل الزوج أو الزوجة يضغطون على الزوجين في موضوع الإنجاب، ولكن على الزوجين أن يتفقا فيما بينهما على هذا الموضوع وألا يكون سببًا من أسباب المشاكل الزوجية في المستقبل، ونحن لم نقل إن الأفضل الإنجاب من أول سنة أو التأخير وإنما نترك هذه المسألة لاتفاق الخطيبين.

5/ هل تعاني من أي مشاكل صحية؟ أو عيوب خلقية؟

لا شك أن معرفة الأمراض التي يعاني منها الطرف الآخر لا قدر الله تؤثر في قرار الاختيار، بل إن إخفاء المرض على الطرف الآخر يعتبر من الغش في العقد فلا بد أن يكون ذلك واضحًا بين الطرفين سواء كان به عاهة مستديمة أو برص في أماكن خفية من جسده أو مرض السكر أو غيرها من الأمراض أو العيوب التي يعاني منها المقبل على الزواج.

6/ هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاؤك؟

إن العلاقات الاجتماعية هي أبرز ما يميز الإنسان، ومهم أن يكون الإنسان اجتماعيًّا يألف ويؤلف، يحِب ويحَب، ومهم عند التعارف أن يتعرف على الطرف الآخر من الناحية الاجتماعية كمعرفة أصدقائه وقوة علاقته بهم. وهل هو من النوع الاجتماعي أو الإنطوائي.

7/ كيف هي علاقتك بوالديك؟ إخوانك، أخواتك؟

إن معرفة علاقة الخاطب أو المخطوبة بوالديه وأهله أمر في غاية الأهمية وذلك لأنه كما يقال إن الزواج ليس عقدًا بين طرفين فقط وإنما هو عقد بين عائلتين, فالزوج لن يعيش مع زوجته بمفرده منقطعًا عن العالم من حوله، وإنما سيعيشان معًا, وكلما كانت العلاقة بالوالدين حسنة بارك الله في هذا الزواج، وكتب لهذه العائلة التوفيق.

8/ بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك؟ وما هواياتك؟

9/ العلاقه مع الله ؟ كلما كانت علاقة الشخص بربه قوية كان مأمون الجانب .فإن هذا النشاط مما يجدد الحياة الزوجية ويقوي العلاقة بينهما لأنهما يسعيان في هذه الدنيا من أجل هدف واحد وهو مرضاة الرب.

10/ ما رأيك لو تدخلت والدتي أو والدتك في حياتنا الشخصية؟

إن هذا السؤال ينبغي أن يطرحه المقبل على الخطوبة وذلك ليتعرف كل واحد منهما على الآخر في هذا الجانب ومدى حساسيته عنده, فيتفقان إذا اختلفا في وجهة النظر على سياسة في التعامل بينهما وطريقة حل الخلاف لو حصل تدخل من الوالد أو الوالدة أو حتى الجدة في علاقتهما الخاصة ...

وحـــــــيـــــــــــــــــاه ســـــــــعــــــــــيـــــــــــده أن شــــــــــاء الــــــلـــــــــه* 
*FROM SCORPIO*  :Cgiving:   :SnipeR (23):   :Emb3(1):   :Icon16:   :Eh S(7):  :eh_(21):  :Icon32:   :Icon16:   :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (87)

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو ولا تقول امتحان!!!! بس شفوي ولا حل؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*شو يا عمار كأنو أنا حكيت للصبايا فقط!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ayman

هههههههههههههههههههه 
موضوع حلو بس تعرف شو المشكلة ياصديقي ياترى الخطيب راح يجاوب صح اكيد لا مافي احد بيحكي عن زيتو عكر وصدقني مابتعرف احد الا بعد المعاشرة مش بمجرد اسئلة 

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## جسر الحياة

*كل اللي حكيتي صحيح يا ايمان بس إحنا ما بنعرف الشخص من داخله إلا اذا عرفناه من الخارج
وغير هيك ما في حذا بتزوج أبدا!!!!!!!
   *

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو ولا تقول امتحان!!!! بس شفوي ولا حل؟


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> *كل اللي حكيتي صحيح يا ايمان بس إحنا ما بنعرف الشخص من داخله إلا اذا عرفناه من الخارج
> وغير هيك ما في حذا بتزوج أبدا!!!!!!!
>    *


لا هذا كلام غلط اقلك ياصديقي الناس عنا هون مساكين بصدقو كل اشي وبنغشو  واعطيك مثال بنت جيرانا اجى طلبها واحد وحكالهم انو عم يبني بيت واخذهم على بيت على العظم وحاكلهم انو عندو وعندو لاكن بعد ما اتجوز سكن مع امو وطلع شغال كنترول على الباص وما معو ولا قرش والبنت اتطلقت منو 

انا زلمة خاطب واهل الخطيبة ما سالوني لا خلوني اكل واشرب وانام معهم خلوني اركب خزاين وانقل عفش حتى يشوفو مين انا واذا بدوخ او معي مرض وكيف بتصرف وهذا الأمتحان الحقيقي

----------


## ayman

اه انسيت انا ايمن مو ايمان مش شايف التوقيع كل طخ بطخ  عنيف لو ايمان كان زهري وعليه دبدوب :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا هذا كلام غلط اقلك ياصديقي الناس عنا هون مساكين بصدقو كل اشي وبنغشو  واعطيك مثال بنت جيرانا اجى طلبها واحد وحكالهم انو عم يبني بيت واخذهم على بيت على العظم وحاكلهم انو عندو وعندو لاكن بعد ما اتجوز سكن مع امو وطلع شغال كنترول على الباص وما معو ولا قرش والبنت اتطلقت منو 
> 
> انا زلمة خاطب واهل الخطيبة ما سالوني لا خلوني اكل واشرب وانام معهم خلوني اركب خزاين وانقل عفش حتى يشوفو مين انا واذا بدوخ او معي مرض وكيف بتصرف وهذا الأمتحان الحقيقي


والله هاظ الصح معك حق

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:  


 :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :Acebf6cab7:   :EEK!:

----------


## N_tarawneh

المعذرة من صاحب الموضوع ...

بالتأكيد الموضوع خاص بالصبايا بسن إحنا دخلنا الموضوع من  شأن نشوف الأسئلة ونغشّ منها ، إذا ما عندك مانع ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هههههه والله لازم ايمن يدخل ويغش شوي لازم يستفيد!! وينك يا ايمن تعال يا رجل غش شوي بلكي نجحت بالامتحان :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> هههههه والله لازم ايمن يدخل ويغش شوي لازم يستفيد!! وينك يا ايمن تعال يا رجل غش شوي بلكي نجحت بالامتحان


هههههههههههههه بدك نظارات ياعمار  اقرأ بالصفحة الأولى الا اذا بتحكي عن ايمن تاني

----------


## ayman

> 


مالك خفتي يطلع خطيبك كونترول باص  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هههههههههههههه بدك نظارات ياعمار  اقرأ بالصفحة الأولى الا اذا بتحكي عن ايمن تاني


هههههههههههههههه والله لابس نظارات الهيئه انك قصران امبطل اشوفك هههه

----------


## AMON

ليش فيه


حدا صادق 
صار الحكي احكي وامشي ولا يهمك
 :C06a766466:   :C06a766466:  





 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## باريسيا

*ممكن مابيجاوب ممكن بيجاوب باجوبه غير متوقعه بس كان هو صريح ممكن بيصفصف الاجبات وكانه بامتحان وخايف يرسب وبعدها بيعمل الي بده ..

بس الاساله اتكون اجوبتها مع الايام والبنت الفهمانه اتكون كاتبه الاساله على ورقه ومع الوقت تكتب الاجوبه بلي هي شايفته منه ..

وممكن الوقت هو الي بيعدل الانسان او الزوج ممكن هو حكى انا مابدي اخلف من اصله بس بعد الزواج يمكن بيجي يحكي انا مابتخيل انه يمر هل السنه من غير بيبي ..

الاساله المفروض اتكون بالحسبان وافتراضيت الاجوبه برضو اتكون في البال وتتوقع اي من الاجوبه حـ تكون بس مش شي معين وبدها يصير ..

مش غلط الشب قبل الزواج يطلب من ولي امر البنت انه يحكي معها على انفراد وبيحكيلها اذا هو بيواجه شي مشكله او تشوه ..
ممكن البنت من احراجها مابتسال وتحكي هاد فيه هو هو الي بيحكي بس هو بيسكت ممكن بيفكر الموضوع عادي او انه بده يحطها تحت الامر الواقع ..
بس البنات مش كلهم متل بعض ..
في الي بيكون فيه تشوه كبير مابتفرق معها وفي الي مابيبان التشوه البنت بتقوم الدنيا مابتقعدها وهنى المحكمه والشرع معها اذا طلبت الطلاق لاسمح الله ..

بس الي بعرفه الي بيجوز بيجوز كرمال عشره وروح تخفف عليه مستقبلها مستقبله معها وامانه لبعض فـ ليش خيانة الامانه ..اذا هو براسه شي غير حقيقة الزواج ..




يسلمو اكتير على الطرح والموضوع الشيق ..
ويعطيك الف عافيه ..

والاساله للشباب والبنات ..
مش بس للبنات ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *كل اللي حكيتي صحيح يا ايمان بس إحنا ما بنعرف الشخص من داخله إلا اذا عرفناه من الخارج
> وغير هيك ما في حذا بتزوج أبدا!!!!!!!
>    *



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> 


شو ياعالي عجبك اسم الدلع تبعي  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو ياعالي عجبك اسم الدلع تبعي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

